# Keanu Reeves Stars in Sexy Thriller Knock Knock on Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD December 8



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

One of the hottest tickets at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival, Knock Knock, the sexy new thriller from co-writer/director Eli Roth (Cabin Fever, Hostel), arrives on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD on December 8 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The film is currently available On Demand. Knock Knock stars Keanu Reeves (John Wick) as a man whose good intentions lead to deadly consequences when he helps two strangers who ask for his assistance. Lorenza Izzo (The Green Inferno) and Ana de Armas (TV's "El Internado") are "irresistibly sexy" (Mashable) as Reeves' twisted visitors.

When a devoted husband and father is left home alone for the weekend, two stranded young women unexpectedly knock on his door for help. What starts out as a kind gesture results in a dangerous seduction and a deadly game of cat and mouse. A sexy new thriller from director Eli Roth, Knock Knock stars Keanu Reeves as the family man who falls into temptation and Lorenza Izzo and Ana de Armas as the seductresses who wreak havoc upon his life, turning a married man's dark fantasy into his worst nightmare. 

The Knock Knock home entertainment release includes audio commentary with the cast and crew, deleted scenes and a behind-the-scenes featurette. The Knock Knock Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively. Screenplay by Eli Roth & Nicolás López & Guillermo Amoedo. Story by Anthony Overman and Michael Ronald Ross. Directed by Eli Roth.

BLU-RAY/DVD/ DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

Audio Commentary by Eli Roth, Lorenza Izo, Nicolás López and Colleen Camp
Deleted Scenes with Optional Audio Commentary by Eli Roth
"The Art of Destruction: The Making of Knock Knock" Featurette
Still Gallery

*Subject to Change

PROGRAM INFORMATION
Year of Production: 2015
Title Copyright: Knock Knock © 2014 Camp Grey Productions LLC. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Type: Theatrical Release
Rating: R for disturbing violent behavior, strong sexual content, nudity and language.
Genre: Thriller
Closed Captioned: NA
Subtitles: English, Spanish, English SDH
Feature Run Time: 100 minutes
Blu-rayFormat: 1080p High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
DVD Format:16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)
Blu-rayAudio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master AudioTM
DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital Audio​


----------

